
How to validate the best market before launching a product? - josecage
How to study or even be prepared to launch a product (software specifically) to another&#x27;s market?<p>Just like, I&#x27;m from Angola but I want to create SaaS products, softwares to sell to another&#x27;s countries but I know there is a risk to fail without knowing the market needs. How I can validate before a product launch?
======
bkovacev
From my personal experience, I would advise against wasting time building
something you haven't validated with companies/people that are in the targeted
market. Always validate, create MVP and then actually invest a lot more into
building it - because if you aren't adding value your chances for success are
slim to none.

I know it's hard in practice, but this will save you a lot of time, resources
and energy for other important things.

~~~
josecage
> I would advise against wasting time building something you haven't validated
> with companies/people that are in the targeted market.

* You are right. This is why I'm looking for options/opinions about the best option to analyze a market (where I'm not in physically).

> create MVP and then actually invest a lot more into building it

* Thanks for your tips. I'm always developing an MVP so I can make a test with real users and understand how to improve or even if I'm the right market.

------
muzani
Look up business model canvas. Identify all the core components. See which
parts are riskiest. Very often the risk lies in marketing channels, value
proposition, and partners.

Validation is testing those risks. If your risk is in finding partners, find
those partners first and talk to them, validate that this is something they
want. You don't need a product for this; sometimes slides are good enough.

If you're testing marketing channels, you can create a dummy page, market that
through your channels, then shut it down. Don't do a landing page. Nobody
trusts landing pages.

If you want to test value proposition, build your product against that, no
more. If the demand is strong enough, nobody cares how hacky it looks, which
is often why enterprise software is so ugly.

~~~
josecage
I really appreciate your tips. Thank you so much.

I will practice that. Thanks again.

------
alexmingoia
Instead of minimum viable product think minimum viable audience. Whose your
first customer? Sell them. Reach out or start a relationship with just one
person and go from there.

Scale down, not up.

~~~
josecage
Thanks for your tips. I will search more about Minimun Viable product

------
dizzydes
You have a few options:

A paid pre-order system

A pre-signup landing page

A much smaller MVP version launched for free on product hunt

Personally, I now pre pre validate before any of the above methods by only
working on SaaS I need and would pay for myself.

~~~
josecage
Thanks for your contributions dear.

Just help me to understand. What you mean for example when you say:

> Personally, I now pre pre validate before any of the above methods by only
> working on SaaS I need and would pay for myself

